# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] FEPE FP-910RC Αποκόλληση μαύρου καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας από την πλακέτα

## stravokatsavidi3

Χαιρετώ την παρέα,

Έχω αυτό το κινέζικο φορητό radio Fepe FP-910rc κανα 2-3 χρόνια και σταμάτησε ξαφνικά να λειτουργεί. Δεν ανάβει καν. Ούτε η οθόνη ανάβει ούτε βγαίνει ήχος.

Ανοίγοντάς το παρατήρησα πως το μαύρο καλώδιο που έρχεται από την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας και "κουμπώνει" επάνω στην κεντρική πλακέτα είχε ξεκολλήσει και ήταν ελεύθερο μέσα στη συσκευή. Έχω κολλητήρι και πολύμετρο αλλά το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να βρώ που ήταν κολλημένο για να το ξανακολλήσω. Κοίταξα εάν υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη ή αν έχει μείνει κανα κομμάτι του καλωδίου εκεί που ήταν κολλημένο αλλά τζίφος. Έχω επισυνάψει και φωτό.

ΥΓ. Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται οτι έχει ξεκολλήσει και το κόκκινο καλώδιο, αλλά αυτό ξεκόλλησε καθώς περιεργαζόμουν την πλακέτα. Έχω σημειώσει που μπαίνει. Το μαύρο είναι το θέμα μου!


fp910rc.jpgIMG_20200810_191325_εδιτ.jpgIMG_20200810_191342_εδιτ.jpg

----------


## andyferraristi

Εάν δεν σου απαντήσει κάποιος μέχρι αύριο, θα σου απαντήσω εγώ. Έχω κατά σύμπτωση ένα τέτοιο ανοιγμένο στο εργαστήρι μου ...

----------

stravokatsavidi3 (11-08-20)

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλημέρα, θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθήσουν ...

2.jpg 1.jpg

----------

stravokatsavidi3 (11-08-20)

----------


## stravokatsavidi3

Ευχαριστώ φίλε ! Θα το δοκιμάσω και επανέρχομαι...

----------


## stravokatsavidi3

> Καλημέρα, θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθήσουν ...
> 
> 2.jpg 1.jpg


Να σαι καλά andy! Το ραδιοφωνάκι το γλύτωσε το πέταμα ! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## andyferraristi

Την τύχη σου να ευχαριστείς και το σωστό timing. Καλές ακροάσεις ...

----------


## anespaok

https://ibb.co/87Xx12f

Καλημερα και μενα είχε αποκολληθεί το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και το έβαλα.
Τώρα όμως ψάχνει σταθμούς και δεν σταματάει καθόλου και δεν παίζει κάποιον σταθμό.
Μπορείτε να δείτε αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά;
Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει που δεν σταματάει στον συντονισμό;
Κάτω αριστερά που έχει φύγει το πράσινο από την πλακέτα μήπως έχει θέμα;

----------


## johnkou

Καλημερα,το ασπρο καλωδιο που γραφει fm in ειναι κολλημενο πανω στην κεραια;αν ναι τοτε κατι αλλο γινετε.

----------


## anespaok

Ναι στην κεραία πάει

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Ανέστη,
αν θέλεις ν΄ ασχοληθείς ακόμα με το ραδιοφωνάκι σου κάνε τα παρακάτω :
- καθάρισε μ΄ ένα βουρτσάκι δοντιών με καθαρό ασετόν προσεκτικά και καλά όλη τη πλακέτα,
- πέρασε με το κολλητήρι σου (ισχύος μέχρι 25W) όλες τις κολλήσεις και ξανακαθάρισε όλη τη πλακέτα,
- άνοιξε προσεκτικά το μπροστινό κάλυμμα του ραδιοφώνου εκεί όπου υπάρχουν τα μπουτόν αλλαγής 
  συχνοτήτων κι αφού αφαιρέσεις το μαύρο κουμπί και πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να ξεβιδώσεις το παξιμάδι 
  που κρατά στερεωμένο το ποτενσιόμετρο φωνής, μένοντας με τη μεμβράνη ή πλακέτα με τις επαφές 
  καθάρισε προσεκτικά αυτές που αντιστοιχούν στα κουμπιά που μεταβάλλουν πάνω κάτω τις συχνότητες, 
  μήπως με κάποιο τρόπο βραχυκυκλώνουν από ψήγματα άνθρακα ή αγώγιμη σκόνη.
Στο μαύρο smd IC με τα 4Χ12 pins κάνε ένα reflow αν διαθέτεις σταθμό θερμού αέρα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

